# what sort experience you had



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Kenny H said:


> what sort experience you had (commercial and industrial)


95% Commercial.
Not much industrial in our area.


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

60% industrial. 30% residential. 10 %commercial. The last few years though it has been 70% residential 20% industrial 10 % commercial.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Well commercial /industrial / power plant / only new work construction 100% and only power distribution ground up start to sign off final day . take care


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Kenny H said:


> what sort experience you had (commercial and industrial)


What about you? How's San Fransico treating you? If you had a job in another city and you didn't have a way to get to the other city but you had to get to that city to get the job done what would you do?


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Paper boy, snow shoveler, grass cutter, farm hand, plumbers helper, electrical apprentice, electrician.


----------



## regieleeroth (Feb 27, 2009)

dawgs said:


> Paper boy, snow shoveler, grass cutter, farm hand, plumbers helper, electrical apprentice, electrician.



...haha - whatever happened to the paperboys?? They don't do it around here anymore, and it's kinda sad. I made 25-35 bucks a week, and in my opinion, that's still good money for a ten-or-twelve yr old kid... (crap hourly rate, though)


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

95% commercial, 5% residential.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The usual... paperboy, buss boy, hotel bellman, sold sweepers door to door. That parlays right into electrical work.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

99% commercial, 1% residential.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

80% commercial, 20% industrial. Lately been in a lot of prisions.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

100% hacking


----------

